#ubuntu-ke 2011-01-18
<zacck> anyone here?
#ubuntu-ke 2011-01-19
<kensta87> hi miano
<kensta87> how are you
<kensta87> ebel
<kensta87> hi
<kensta87> all
<ebel> yo
<ebel> sorry busy
<kensta87> waz uip
<kensta87> okl
#ubuntu-ke 2011-01-22
<kensta87> hi
<kensta87> anybody
<kensta87> au revoir
#ubuntu-ke 2012-01-17
<mwai_kibaki> grantbow: Hi, how are you?
<mwai_kibaki> as president, i want to speak to the ppl of kenya who use ubuntu
